# INTRODUCING Century Brass 2.0 Available Now!



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 23, 2020)

*INTRODUCING Century Brass 2.0 Available Now!*







*What is new in Century Brass 2.0?*

Century Brass 2.0 is the largest- and most advanced upgrade to any library collection we have ever produced. The 2.0 upgrade includes our new true polyphonic legato, 2 new microphone positions in natural orchestral seating, advanced articulation browsing, speed optimization and an additional Century Brass Lite scoring library for all owners of Century Brass Ensemble and Bundle.







The new true polyphonic legato is designed both for traditional dynamically layered legato and for our popular arcs. You can literally play as many notes you want – whether it is a single melody with chords or playing the brass in octaves. We call this “Chordal Legato”. Our new advanced arc legato gives you the ability to play the arcs with true polyphony, while following the natural emotion and movement of the arc. We call this Poly-Time Legato.







Century Brass 2.0 also includes two custom-made “in place” microphone mixes, with instruments situated in a traditional orchestral seating position. We expect the majority of our users will gravitate to using these new mixes for most purposes. Mix A is a focused scoring stage, whereas Mix B is bigger sounding and designed for large-scale, blockbuster mixing. The various mix options on different instruments can help increase the separation in your sound, which is a great way to bring specific instruments into the forefront of your productions. We have also optimized the entire library, allowing for more advanced features and superior performance on a variety of workstations. The entire Century Brass Collection now features our latest Chaos Effects, allowing you to customize the signal path and post-processing with over 140 impulse responses, stereo delays, EQ and much more.







In addition, all owners of Century Ensemble Brass and Century Brass Bundle will receive our new Century Brass Lite with their upgrade. Century Brass Lite is an additional scoring tool added to the collection – offering you the ability to quickly write with all the brass sections pre-loaded in natural orchestral seating positions. Frequent articulations like Arcs, Staccatissimo, and many others have been mixed with all the brass sections together. Century Brass 2.0 has been in production for over two years, including reprogramming, remixing and optimization.








*8Dio Century Ensemble Brass Lite*



*8Dio Century Solo Brass 2.0*



*8Dio Century Ensemble Brass 2.0 - True Polyphonic Legato*



*8Dio Century Brass Ensemble 2.0 Articulation Walkthrough*
​


----------



## artomatic (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes!!!


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 23, 2020)

Great news. I can't wait to load them up.


----------



## Olfirf (Jan 23, 2020)

Have any additional release samples been added?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 23, 2020)

Hell yeah. Stoked to check this out.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 23, 2020)

Does this also include time-machine stretch options for arcs, shorts, and other timed articulations?
Edit: Oh right, RELEASE options for those articulations, too. That's what I meant to type, oops.

Also, it'd be nice to see the original stereo mixes added back at some point as a third mix option. While the new in-situ mixes will likely be more useful for full arrangements, the premade centered mix is useful for when you just want to add a trumpet to your pop arrangement (for instance).

While I'm making requests, it would be much appreciated if this and other 8Dio libraries had an option to copy and paste mic settings between different instances, like can be done with the mixer in Spitfire's Kontakt libraries. (It would especially be a huge help in Claire, where the artics are always split across multiple patches!)


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 23, 2020)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy for whatever is offered .... when in $18. - $ 38. range. No nit-picking here !  
Thought new auto depreciation was awful, but new Libs are the new champ ..... 

.... and BTW 8Dio quality / capability is showing solid promise(imho), just waay painful when cost drops by factors waay over 50%. ymmv ... for sure.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 23, 2020)

Need to get this to compliment Century Strings, fantastic!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 23, 2020)

Please tell me the shorts have been shown some love lol, regardless I will still pay for the polyphonic legatos, an immensely valuable tool, but shorts still seem outdated and hard to work with judging by the videos.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 24, 2020)

Own Century Strings, which I generally like (exception: the shorts, probably a personal taste things) and consider complementing them with Century Brass.

Question:

Century Brass 1 was center recorded, and now Century Brass 2, which are the same samples, has natural positioning, which is great. 

But how was the room positioning (pan, depth) achieved, based on the same sample set?


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 24, 2020)

Oxytoxine said:


> But how was the room positioning (pan, depth) achieved, based on the same sample set?


There's really just one way; processing with delays (IR's or other).

Even in the videos, no talk of what Colin wrote about himself here several times, release trails for the marcati !!


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 24, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> There's really just one way; processing with delays (IR's or other).
> 
> Even in the videos, no talk of what Colin wrote about himself here several times, release trails for the marcati !!



Thanks for answering jamwerks!

Hmm, that's what I suspected, currently I just run the strings through Precedence/Breeze and asked because I would not like to introduce additional processing / artefacts if not really necessary.

Ouch, so that means that the marcati still behave like one shot samples as mentioned in the other thread? Seems very counterintuitive, and depending on the way of working could really be a complete turn off - but I suspect one can work around this if necessary? I can not judge, as no other library I have behaves in such a way.


----------



## Olfirf (Jan 24, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Even in the videos, no talk of what Colin wrote about himself here several times, release trails for the marcati !!


That is exactly why I asked for additional release samples! If they didn’t do that, it looks like a missed opportunity turning that library from good to great. Maybe they couldn’t achieve it?! Orchestral Tools could accomplish it on all of their medium length notes, so, it should be possible ...


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 24, 2020)

Oxytoxine said:


> Thanks for answering jamwerks!
> 
> Hmm, that's what I suspected, currently I just run the strings through Precedence/Breeze and asked because I would not like to introduce additional processing / artefacts...


I do the same as you, but will probably use the new mix A.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 24, 2020)

Just got the email... 18$ for solo and 28$ for ensemble.

Lol they are having a laugh arent they?

Edit, just got another email, which says 18 for the bundle . Ay?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like Century 2.0 just went live. FYI , If you own the bundle of ensembles and solos you will get 3 codes to upgrade. You only need to use the $28 upgrade code to get the bundle which also includes Century Brass Lite , bonus .


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

The emails confused me too. For a few minutes I really thought they decided to charge two fees to upgrade the whole set.

But no, the $28 upgrade price is for the bundle, the two $18 ones are to upgrade Solo or Ensemble individually.

I think I'm going to wait for now, and wait to find out if releases have been added for the shorts yet, or if they will be added soon. (Also, are the double/triple tongue artics tempo synced now? I have no idea how to use them as-is...)


----------



## Dementum (Jan 24, 2020)

Does anyone know if we need to download the full new library or if there is any kind of patch available?


----------



## alanmcp (Jan 24, 2020)

I just checked with Tyler on live chat, I have the bundle - a full redownload and install of the product and it's not backwards compatible with any of your older projects so you'll need the older version still if you've used it on projects.


----------



## Dementum (Jan 24, 2020)

alanmcp said:


> I just checked with Tyler on live chat, I have the bundle - a full redownload and install of the product and it's not backwards compatible with any of your older projects so you'll need the older version still if you've used it on projects.



Thats what I feared. But I guess some more background work went into it as they say that the load time went down.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 24, 2020)

So far I have only downloaded the new Brass Ensemble Lite.
Here the Marcato and Soaring articulations are not one shots anymore. If you release the note early it goes over into a release tail.
What I have noticed: if you hold the note long enough and release it while the release tail is already playing, then the note is cut off. But I think one can easily get used to that.
With the releases like this you can finally play something in with these articulations


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> So far I have only downloaded the new Brass Ensemble Lite.
> Here the Marcato and Soaring articulations are not one shots anymore. If you release the note early it goes over into a release tail.
> What I have noticed: if you hold the note long enough and release it while the release tail is already playing, then the note is cut off. But I think one can easily get used to that.
> With the releases like this you can finally play something in with these articulations


Great to hear, thanks!


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 24, 2020)

Both the Marcatos and the Soaring articulations now contain release triggers.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 24, 2020)

8Dio Productions said:


> Both the Marcatos and the Soaring articulations now contain release triggers.


Very good! That was at the top of my wish list.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

Alright, I've installed the update and have been exploring it a bit. Some comments and critiques:

1) The arc legato patches are very fun to play with, I can see myself getting some good use out of these! Very easy and satisfying. The new mixes are nice as well.

2) I wish this update hadn't thrown the baby out with the bathwater when it came to some of 1.0's less-popular aspects. I'd really like to see 1.0's centered stereo mixes make a return as a Mix C option for use in pop arrangements, and it'd also be nice to see the speed-knob versions of Marc Short and Soaring artics return as an alternate option, since they did yield different results than the release-trigger versions.

3) The Lite Ensemble version has its Crescendo Sfz artic end on note release, but the Crescendo and Sfz artics in the individual instrument patches don't do this. Seems like an oversight? It'd be useful to have them end on note release, just for easier control over timing. Is there any way 

4) Marc Short ends on note release, but Marcato has no early-release end _or_ speed control option. I see it was the same way in 1.0 as well. Early-release behavior would be much appreciated on this, or a time-machine control or something.

5) I can't tell if load times have changed much, even comparing back and forth with 1.0 I'm getting enough random variation that it's hard to say. Neither seems particularly slow to me, though they're not exactly instantaneous.

6) Pretty pretty please with a cherry on top, can we have a "copy mixer/fx settings" button to more easily copy/paste settings between instances? This would be a huge help when using the standalone artic patches, especially.

7) Tempo sync on double/triple tongues would be good... I see the speed knob is doing something to them, but it seems subtle.


----------



## Consona (Jan 24, 2020)

*The New Century Ensemble Brass Trumpets*



*OVERVIEW*

3 Player Trombone Ensemble


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

The website has some issues, yeah... a lot of the product pages are linking to the wrong videos, with the description saying one thing but the linked video being a different one. I checked 8dio's Youtube page to find the videos I was actually looking for.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 24, 2020)

Consona said:


> *The New Century Ensemble Brass Trumpets*
> *OVERVIEW*
> 
> 3 Player Trombone Ensemble


Maybe if you buy it you get the horns. Who knows.


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 24, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Looks like Century 2.0 just went live. FYI , If you own the bundle of ensembles and solos you will get 3 codes to upgrade. You only need to use the $28 upgrade code to get the bundle which also includes Century Brass Lite , bonus .


There is an option to use 1 code to DL, if you are a previous bundle owner.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 24, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> 3) The Lite Ensemble version has its Crescendo Sfz artic end on note release, but the Crescendo and Sfz artics in the individual instrument patches don't do this.
> 
> 4) Marc Short ends on note release, but Marcato has no early-release end _or_ speed control option.



You’re kidding.. disappointing to hear. One shots shouldn’t be acceptable in 2020 lol it’s not a percussion library


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

Found a bug that was missed in the update: The flugelhorn's Crescendo Long artic plays the same samples as its Crescendo Sfz artic. This was bugged in 1.0 as well.

edit: This affects both the main instrument patch and the separate artic patch.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

Huh... so the 2.0 solo brass patches are still using the speed knob for Marc Short artics? I can't say I understand why the inconsistency there, with the ensembles having release triggers and the solo instruments not.

:S


----------



## alchemist (Jan 24, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Huh... so the 2.0 solo brass patches are still using the speed knob for Marc Short artics?



I'm still downloading but that is upsetting to hear. As much as I adore the sustains and arcs, the short articulations and one shot nature samples of Century Brass and Strings have been a headache to work with, was hoping for this update to sort those out and get them somewhere at least in the same universe as working with CSS / CSB. There goes the "Effortless and playable beyond words" claim. The legato yes, amazing, but no library has given me as much trouble in writing simple sequences of shorts as century.

Had parked Century Brass waiting for this update because brass writing relies so much on going between different lengths of shorts.. was way too time consuming to work with that speed knob to get the length just right and line up with where you want it.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 24, 2020)

What confuses me most is why ensemble instruments use release triggers but solo instruments still use the speed knob. That lack of consistency in approach is going to be a pain when combining those two sets of instruments together for rhythmic parts.

Hoping that this will be addressed in a minor update, it feels like an oversight...


----------



## axb312 (Jan 24, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Alright, I've installed the update and have been exploring it a bit. Some comments and critiques:
> 
> 1) The arc legato patches are very fun to play with, I can see myself getting some good use out of these! Very easy and satisfying. The new mixes are nice as well.
> 
> ...



Can't understand point 4.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 24, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> What confuses me most is why ensemble instruments use release triggers but solo instruments still use the speed knob. That lack of consistency in approach is going to be a pain when combining those two sets of instruments together for rhythmic parts.
> 
> Hoping that this will be addressed in a minor update, it feels like an oversight...



@8Dio Productions?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 25, 2020)

I really dont understand why a developer would go to all this trouble to release a PAID update and not change the most important and asked for feature (ie releases on all the marc/arcs). It sounds like they have only done it for some arts and only in the ensembles?

To have that difference (speed knob for solo and release triggers for the ensemble) just makes using the libraries together unworkable. 

Baffling.


----------



## Olfirf (Jan 25, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> What confuses me most is why ensemble instruments use release triggers but solo instruments still use the speed knob. That lack of consistency in approach is going to be a pain when combining those two sets of instruments together for rhythmic parts.
> 
> Hoping that this will be addressed in a minor update, it feels like an oversight...


Ok, that was what I was afraid of ... the Solo brass is actually the more important to me. If that has not been updated with releases, I see no reason to update. I am gonna hold off and hope others do the same.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 25, 2020)

Olfirf said:


> Ok, that was what I was afraid of ... the brass is actually the more important to me. If that has not been updated with releases, I see no reason to update. I am gonna hold off and hope others do the same.



Me too.

I'm not paying for an update that doesnt fix the main issue that everyone wanted fixed...


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 25, 2020)

Consona said:


> *The New Century Ensemble Brass Trumpets*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe its precisely this type of sloppiness / oversights that sometimes also finds its way into the construction of some of 8dios libraries and is responsible for some of the mentioned oversights / hassles?

The balancing act between creative chaos, riding the wave, doing many things at the same time and fast, being innovative etc. and, on the opposite end of the spectrum, being very detail oriented, precise, consistent etc. is small.

It’s a pity, because the things they do well, they do extremely well.

There is a lot to love in Century Brass 2 and also Century Strings. The sound is stellar!


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 25, 2020)

I overlay patches for more trad marcato patches, just like in the olden days. For instance, for the solo horn I use the decca and wide mics and twin the marcato short attack patch with the sustain on another channel. Turn the sustains down a bit and dial down the low freq on the eq. Set the release samples to around 10 o'clock and put a lex hall verb on it (not the marc patch). Get the dynamics balanced and it plays as well as CSB. I nearly always roll my sleeves up with 8dio and Spitfire libraries to get what I want from them. One reason I'm hoping they don't end up locking everything away in their own romplers.

Anyway, great update guys. The arcs just make me grin everytime. So expressive. And I love the mic choices and hall sound.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 25, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> ) Pretty pretty please with a cherry on top, can we have a "copy mixer/fx settings" button to more easily copy/paste settings between instances? This would be a huge help when using the standalone artic patches, especially.



Definitely would be a useful feature.

Don't know if you've tried this but I have all the mixer controls mapped to my midi controller (a BCF2k) and record enable all the relevant tracks once I've decided so that they all move to the same settings at once.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 25, 2020)

Sounds really beautiful. Congratulations to 8dio for making POLYPHONIC LEGATO on every new library. This is a game changer. Can't wait for Century Strings 2.0. !!!!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 25, 2020)

Gerbil said:


> I nearly always roll my sleeves up with 8dio and Spitfire libraries to get what I want from them. One reason I'm hoping they don't end up locking everything away in their own romplers.


Yeah, that's one of my issues - especially since some developers don't consider things like niente or volume scaling might not be something that everyone wants. 

Personally, my favorite when it comes to this is cinebrass, as a lot of their libraries have a dynamic range slider. orchestral tools has it too - but cinebrass normalizes their samples I think, so you can essentially have "negative" dynamic range, where it's just a change in timbre at somewhat equal volume.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 25, 2020)

After a couple of hours with Century Brass 2 (both ensemble and solo) I have to say that I really like the upgrade. Everything sounds clearer, loads quicker, and the two mixes are both good and (I feel) "better" than the original centered mix.

Interestingly, I think the low brass sound much better with the B mix. It's almost as if the A mix had a HP filter on that took out some of the low-end oomph. This is especially obvious with the shorts.

With the noted exceptions, I went with Mix A, as I already had a hall reverb on my track and Mix A sounded better in that context.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 25, 2020)

AllanH said:


> After a couple of hours with Century Brass 2 (both ensemble and solo) I have to say that I really like the upgrade. Everything sounds clearer, loads quicker, and the two mixes are both good and (I feel) "better" than the original centered mix.
> 
> Interestingly, I think the low brass sound much better with the B mix. It's almost as if the A mix had a HP filter on that took out some of the low-end oomph. This is especially obvious with the shorts.
> 
> With the noted exceptions, I went with Mix A, as I already had a hall reverb on my track and Mix A sounded better in that context.


That sounds promising. Can't wait to test the update.

I haven't gotten around to playing a single note today because I'm reorganizing my libraries.
Copying terabytes of samples back and forth is one of the most tedious jobs I like the least.

To my surprise, I have freed up some memory that I can refill if I ever, emphasis on if, buy something again.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 25, 2020)

I have a suggestion...It would be very cool since you now have poly legato to make multi's using them as full single channel sections, also for Century Strings and then for those who have both you can have a great unison orch (of course no winds yet). Colin is probably going....Thanks Craig...8-L.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 26, 2020)

Quick question, the pricing seems to be cheaper if buying individual. Am I missing something?
Ensemble Brass is $198
3 individual are $184 ($68+$68+$48)


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 26, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Quick question, the pricing seems to be cheaper if buying individual. Am I missing something?
> Ensemble Brass is $198
> 3 individual are $184 ($68+$68+$48)



Lol you are correct.

However, do you get the LITE version with the ensemble set (as that is $48)?

If not, then that is really stupid.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 26, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Quick question, the pricing seems to be cheaper if buying individual. Am I missing something?
> Ensemble Brass is $198
> 3 individual are $184 ($68+$68+$48)


According to the website listing the Ensemble Bundle includes Century Brass Lite.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 27, 2020)

How long is the sale on for?

Thanks a lot, Max T.


----------



## awaey (Jan 27, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Lol you are correct.
> 
> However, do you get the LITE version with the ensemble set (as that is $48)?
> 
> If not, then that is really stupid.


 Ensemble Bundle includes Century Brass Lite,,,,,


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 28, 2020)

So for clarity from people who have the update, what has been adjusted in terms of the shorts/arcs and their release?

Which articuilations and which instruments still use the speed knob?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 28, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> So for clarity from people who have the update, what has been adjusted in terms of the shorts/arcs and their release?
> 
> Which articuilations and which instruments still use the speed knob?


Might be worth just PMing Colin.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 28, 2020)

I just purchased the upgrade to 2.0, and received 4 emails...which email am I using? They're split into ensemble + lite, then just ensemble, then just lite...etc....I have the bundle, so it's the bundle + lite if I want it right? 

Also, is it a brand new install, or am I installing just the files and NOT the content again...confused, sorry.

Thanks for the help


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 28, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I just purchased the upgrade to 2.0, and received 4 emails...which email am I using? They're split into ensemble + lite, then just ensemble, then just lite...etc....I have the bundle, so it's the bundle + lite if I want it right?
> 
> Also, is it a brand new install, or am I installing just the files and NOT the content again...confused, sorry.
> 
> Thanks for the help


It was a little confusing. There is a download for each and then a download for all 3. If you choose the all 3 option, be prepared for a several hour wait. I would look carefully at the emails and do them one at a time.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 28, 2020)

It’s new and bigger. I did them separately.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 28, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> It was a little confusing. There is a download for each and then a download for all 3. If you choose the all 3 option, be prepared for a several hour wait. I would look carefully at the emails and do them one at a time.


But why should I download all the samples again? Isn’t it a software/scripting update?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 28, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> It was a little confusing. There is a download for each and then a download for all 3. If you choose the all 3 option, be prepared for a several hour wait. I would look carefully at the emails and do them one at a time.


If you choose all three they still come packaged separately so you can pause the download of one or two of the libraries while one downloads. The solo and regular ensemble libraries took forever to unpack. One was still going after 90 minutes when I finally just let it go overnight. I did wake up to everything successfully unpacked.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 29, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> If you choose all three they still come packaged separately so you can pause the download of one or two of the libraries while one downloads. The solo and regular ensemble libraries took forever to unpack. One was still going after 90 minutes when I finally just let it go overnight. I did wake up to everything successfully unpacked.


So all samples need to be downloaded again as if it were a new install?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 29, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> So all samples need to be downloaded again as if it were a new install?


yes. the smaller download is good when you don't have so much space left on the drive. from the point where the library is download to when unpacking has finished, you need about the double amount of space in comparison to the final Kontakt folder on the disk.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 29, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> yes. the smaller download is good when you don't have so much space left on the drive. from the point where the library is download to when unpacking has finished, you need about the double amount of space in comparison to the final Kontakt folder on the disk.


Ok thanks. I have plenty of space so lot too worried. I’ll just do the full download.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 29, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Ok thanks. I have plenty of space so lot too worried. I’ll just do the full download.


I had to install the Solo Brass separately because all the rar files were downloaded, but unpacking in the 8Dio app took hours until I stopped. I then unpacked the rar files separately with unrarx, which was done in 5 minutes.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Jan 29, 2020)

Got a question for anyone with the Century Brass 2.0 update.

It seems that when I do a batch resave, some samples from the solo tuba are missing. The first time this happened I thought maybe I'd goofed something up with the download or copying the files. I downloaded the entire library directly from 8dio a second time to make sure I had all of the files. But now this has happened a second time. A batch resave yields the same results with samples missing from the tuba (I think it's just the tuba, off the top of my head), but regardless there are missing samples). Is anyone else having this issue? I'll email 8dio but I thought I'd ask here too.

Thanks!


----------



## Drjay (Feb 12, 2020)

Philip Vasta said:


> Got a question for anyone with the Century Brass 2.0 update.
> 
> It seems that when I do a batch resave, some samples from the solo tuba are missing. The first time this happened I thought maybe I'd goofed something up with the download or copying the files. I downloaded the entire library directly from 8dio a second time to make sure I had all of the files. But now this has happened a second time. A batch resave yields the same results with samples missing from the tuba (I think it's just the tuba, off the top of my head), but regardless there are missing samples). Is anyone else having this issue? I'll email 8dio but I thought I'd ask here too.
> 
> Thanks!


I did a batch resave as well. Fortunately no samples are missing, but the load times increased drastically. Did someone else encounter this problem?


----------



## Nicola74 (Mar 3, 2020)

Drjay said:


> I did a batch resave as well. Fortunately no samples are missing, but the load times increased drastically. Did someone else encounter this problem?


I started using a little bit Century Brass 2.0 this morning and I noticed the same thing after the batch resave...


----------



## Nicola74 (Mar 3, 2020)

I talked with the support of 8Dio (great one, fast response, very kind and useful) about the batch resave and they suggested me to try this operation. For me it worked just fine:



Windows Defender has been causing some problems with the batch resave files that are created, deleting them when Kontakt is closed and causing the long load times.
You can add your library folder as an exclusion from the defender, so the program will still run but won't scan the library folder.
Open Windows Defender Security Center.
Click Virus & threat protection.
Click the Virus & threat protection option.
Under "Exclusions," click the Add or remove exclusions option.
Click the Add an exclusion button.
Select the content you want to exclude from Windows Defender Antivirus, select your library folder.

You have to make a batch resave again after this.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AlainTH (Mar 31, 2020)

Nicola74 said:


> I talked with the support of 8Dio (great one, fast response, very kind and useful) about the batch resave and they suggested me to try this operation. For me it worked just fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and after all that, what is the loading time on your system?


----------



## Nicola74 (Mar 31, 2020)

AlainTH said:


> and after all that, what is the loading time on your system?


Now it Is not the fastest on the planet , but it is much faster than before, just some seconds


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 31, 2020)

Any news on the strings 2.0 update?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello, I saw someone mention this issue before, but my solo trombone and a few other's seem to have duplicated patches. For instance, the Crescendo patch is exactly the same as the Sfz. Anyone else noticed this? Has 2.0 fixed it?


----------



## tonaliszt (Sep 23, 2020)

8Dio Productions said:


> Both the Marcatos and the Soaring articulations now contain release triggers.


Does anyone know if this is also true for the solo instruments?


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Sep 23, 2020)

There is a forthcoming update which adds release triggers to all the shorter marcatos (unless they're too short to use a release effectively). I don't have a date to announce today. Century Strings 2.0 will be released first (and soon)

Best, 

Colin


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 23, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> There is a forthcoming update which adds release triggers to all the shorter marcatos (unless they're too short to use a release effectively). I don't have a date to announce today. Century Strings 2.0 will be released first (and soon)
> 
> Best,
> 
> Colin


Great to hear. Is there any chance of getting a speed-control option back for arcs, soaring artics, etc. like there was in 1.0? The release triggers are good to have but don't cover all use cases. Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Great to hear. Is there any chance of getting a speed-control option back for arcs, soaring artics, etc. like there was in 1.0? The release triggers are good to have but don't cover all use cases. Pretty please with a cherry on top?


+1


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Sep 23, 2020)

For Century Strings and Sordino 2.0 we've included the 1.0 "Speed Knob" variations as individual NKI's. We're going to do the same for the next Century Brass update. 

Colin


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> For Century Strings and Sordino 2.0 we've included the 1.0 "Speed Knob" variations as individual NKI's. We're going to do the same for the next Century Brass update.
> 
> Colin


That is... AWESOME!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 23, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> For Century Strings and Sordino 2.0 we've included the 1.0 "Speed Knob" variations as individual NKI's. We're going to do the same for the next Century Brass update.
> 
> Colin


Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## tonaliszt (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow terrific!


----------



## artinro (Sep 24, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> For Century Strings and Sordino 2.0 we've included the 1.0 "Speed Knob" variations as individual NKI's. We're going to do the same for the next Century Brass update.
> 
> Colin



@Colin O'Malley Colin, are the strings 2.0 and string sordinos 2.0 coming at the same time?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 7, 2020)

Updated to 2.0 recently & just getting round to adding it to my template. Just playd G#3 on the 3trombones sustain :| not sure whats going on with that sample, sounds awful !


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve logged to look at this for the 2.5 brass update. If you run into anything else don’t hesitate to contact [email protected]

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 1, 2020)

Is it me or is it not possible to route the three mics to my outputs? When i try this i just get all three mics coming through my close mic output track.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 22, 2021)

The 2.5 update hasn’t happened, yet. Did it?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 22, 2021)

Stevie said:


> The 2.5 update hasn’t happened, yet. Did it?


Not sure


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 22, 2021)

Stevie said:


> The 2.5 update hasn’t happened, yet. Did it?


Was a 2.5 update ever announced?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Was a 2.5 update ever announced?


In post #53 Colin at least mentions it


----------



## Stevie (Dec 22, 2021)

Yep, and it’s been a year. So I was curious.


----------

